# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Eleven-pointed star.

## garnet

I dreamt I walked up to a medieval door which was closed. One-third from the top of the door was a crystal, gold, eleven-pointed star.

Does anyone know the meaning, or association of the eleven-pointed star?

----------


## moskowfreak1111

The shape (eleven pointed star) is called hendecagram try looking it up on google or making another thread

----------


## josh21barnes

There is star with eleven point used by the Aleister Crowley Foundation.
And There was also a eleven pointed start that was used in the Dome of the Tomb of Shah Ne'emat Ollah-e-Vali it was found on Iran.

----------


## garnet

> There is star with eleven point used by the Aleister Crowley Foundation.
> And There was also a eleven pointed start that was used in the Dome of the Tomb of Shah Ne'emat Ollah-e-Vali it was found on Iran.



Thanks to both of you - I found both in Google search, yet there was only a vague description. I am painting the dream too, so that is why I am interested.

----------

